# Blowing a gale and raining here in the Gers



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone else in France ? We are South East of Bordeaux. Nice and warm in the van, looking at the lake, baited up ready for fishing tomorrow, but the weather is atrocious! Still, Wednesday looks good. :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We return home on Wednesday........ overnight sailing from Plymouth on Tuesday arriving home late afternoon

This link shows the next 10 days for our home - 35 minutes south of Bergerac in the Lot et Garonne......

and as you say not looking good for the next 10 days with temperatures forecast to be down to zero at night.....

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/470370

Wish we had a magic wand to wave.......

but I suspect the only waves we will encounter are late tomorrow evening through to Wednesday morning.....

Dave


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Overnighting at Millau after a horrible drive in heavy rain since leaving L'Escala at 11 this morning. At least the rain has fizzled out to give us a dry evening by the river. Have never seen so many m/homes on the road as we have today. Now looking forward to a Pilote factory visit on Thursday. Would be nice to see the G640LR we have ordered on the assembly line!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We'll arrive at Calais tomorrow evening and had planned heading for Provence. We've only got three weeks so I'm beginning to wonder if we should go in another direction. Any ideas?

Chris


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris

Use Dave's suggestion and check out on meteo.fr - home page gives you a daily picture over the whole of the country so you can see where it might be better on any given day. Trouble is it is different every day at the moment! Also try the detail - mer, montagne or individual location like Dave did.

As Dave says we are going through some pretty duff and wet weather at the moment but when the clouds clear it is lovely - we were in Montpellier on Sunday and it was beautiful sunshine and 20 degrees.

I'd stick to your plans and head south - at least it will be warmer rain!

Brian


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The sun is now out, tomorrow looks good too  . The rest of the week seems variable everywhere. We will stay here a while I think , and then make a decision.


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Here we are in Sete, south of France, on the Med - and look how lovely the weather is!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Incredible day here today. Clear blue skies with wall to wall sunshine. Still not very warm at only 9c. but it enabled me to tackle all the outside jobs that had been waiting for a day like today.
Even mowed the lawns for the first time this year. Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

LaMB said:


> Here we are in Sete, south of France, on the Med - and look how lovely the weather is!!


We're heading down to Avignon tomorrow, from just south of Lyon, so hope it improves a bit. Spent the last two days travelling south from Calais and it's been cold and dull all the way, but with just a hint of sunshine today. No rain so far.

Chris.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

South of France has come good again this morning - lovely sunshine - but outlook for next week is still a bit variable. The good thing is that temperatures are forecast to be much better next week, with high teens and getting up to 20 by next weekend - and if Meteo is forecasting 20 the reality will be higher.

Fingers crossed for LaMB, Chris and John and anyone else who is down in this area.

Brian


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> South of France has come good again this morning - lovely sunshine - but outlook for next week is still a bit variable. The good thing is that temperatures are forecast to be much better next week, with high teens and getting up to 20 by next weekend - and if Meteo is forecasting 20 the reality will be higher.
> 
> Fingers crossed for LaMB, Chris and John and anyone else who is down in this area.
> 
> Brian


Yes, we've had sunshine and warmth in Avignon today. There are even new leaves on the trees!

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

serves you all right

I know, you thought you all would be gloating 

haaaa :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies here

Should have come to Lancashire   

aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful day here today. Spring-lik with temperatures into the low teens earlier. Still over 10 at 20.20!

The next few days are forecast to have varying degrees of rain but by next weekend we are forecast 20 degrees with a dry weekend. Yippee! I'll get the indoor jobs done while it rains and be ready for the garden or the m/h when it dries and warms!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We could do with rain like that here in north Wales, it might wash away the several tons of snow we still have in our garden!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We will be crossing over, Plymouth to Roscoff, on the 19th.

Will spend a week in Brittany and then head south so it is good to see the weather is starting to warm up.

We've got 8 weeks away so should find some sun in that time.

Cazzie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sunday is looking good in France


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Forecast for a sunny weekend here with tempertures reaching 23 on Sunday and then warm next week too! Time to get over here I think!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Forecast for a sunny weekend here with tempertures reaching 23 on Sunday and then warm next week too! Time to get over here I think!


On my way ........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That long zulurita?????

Here is looking good now

Off topic but lovely to hear from you
Come onto Early Birds and say Hello
How are the dogs??

ok so I'm off Topic buts what's new?.  

Now who is going to complain???

None of you lovelylot 8O 8O :lol: :lol: 
Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, Avignon was really warm and sunny yesterday afternoon after a little rain in the morning. Today in Aix it's been very warm, almost hot. We're camped with splendid views of Mont Ste Victoire so if the weather stays good we'll be here several days.


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't because of implants

So a shorter holiday in Scotland

I love Scotland

But sorry it always rains for me

aldra


----------

